# MS druggist and KY pickle jar



## carobran (Dec 10, 2011)

got these two today,the druggist says W.H. JONES/DRUGGIST/UNDER HOTEL PIAZZA/VICKSBURG,MISS...........the pickle jar is base embossed KNADLER & LUCAS/PAT.APRIL 4,1899/LOUISVILLE,KY..


----------



## carobran (Dec 10, 2011)

[]


----------



## carobran (Dec 10, 2011)

[]


----------



## carobran (Dec 10, 2011)

pickle


----------



## carobran (Dec 10, 2011)

[]


----------



## Plumbata (Dec 11, 2011)

Nice new acquisitions, I like that druggist the most! Druggists with odd locations (hotels, opera houses, libraries, etc) are always interesting.


----------



## carobran (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks!..it seems like a good many Vicksburg druggists say in hotel so and so or something like that,there were so many Drugstores in Vicksburg i guess they had to take whatever space they could get,there was another Vicksburg druggist there that said it was in the 1'ST NATIONAL BANK BUILDING,but it had a cracked lip...........heres the bottom of the pickle...[]


----------



## Ace10Tex (Dec 14, 2011)

Branden... Nice bottles!! I have started getting more into the Pharm bottles lately than I used to be and that 3-sided pickle reminded me I have 3-sided one I need to post on here and see if you or someone else may have come across this one and fill me in as to what it may have held in the past or what company used them?!? It just has patent info as far as embossing goes but I found the patent with drawings but do not know who used it and what condiment it may have contained?!? it was of course labeled but all traces of that are long gone!!! I dug it from just a couple of inches down where just the corner was visible sticking out of the ground at my sister's place. Also found a bennington marble a few feet away but anyways I'm getting sidetracked!! 

 On another note I think you will like this story!! My little one who is not quite 2 but starting to talk up a storm learned a phrase fro her grandpa whom she calls "Poppa" when you ask her "Where is the squirrel"? She quickly replies "up a tree" very matter of factly!! She looks at you when you ask like are you dumb?!? but we get such a kick out of hearing the way she says it, but you would have to hear it to really appreciate it!! She also will randomly look where I have some of my bottles displayed in a front window and says "Daddy's bottles"!!! Very excitedly that is!! 
 She gets a big kick if I pull one down and "help" her hold it and look at it!! You never know she may just be a future collector/digger and may "inherit " my collection one day!! Sorry long story long!!Anyway again nice bottles and take care!HH Ace


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Oct 18, 2012)

I recently came across the same pickle jar as listed above. It doesn't have any chips. Can you possibly tell me more about it, like what time era its from, worth, etc. I am new at collecting these. Also, what do you suggest as the best way to clean these types of bottles? It only has dirt. Thank you!


----------

